# Who's your buddy



## MSnowy (Nov 8, 2019)

Friendliest Red-tailed Hawk around. I walked by within 5ft of it and it never even flinched. Then it dove near my feet to catch a mole.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Nov 8, 2019)

The reflection in the eye of #2 is the winner of the set, imo. Really a great set.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 8, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The reflection in the eye of #2 is the winner of the set, imo. Really a great set.



Thanks


----------



## Irishwhistler (Nov 8, 2019)

Mike,
That is just an outstanding set.  Well done.

Cheers,
Mikey ☘️


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 8, 2019)

Thanks Mikey


----------



## Irishwhistler (Nov 8, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> Thanks Mikey



Ye be most welcomed Mate, outstanding bird photography !

Cheers,
Mike ☘️


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 8, 2019)

Great set!




Dean_Gretsch said:


> The reflection in the eye of #2 is the winner of the set, imo. Really a great set.



that caught my eye as well!


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 8, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Great set!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 8, 2019)

Wow! So beautiful.  Wonderful renders


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 8, 2019)

jcdeboever said:


> Wow! So beautiful.  Wonderful renders



Thanks


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 9, 2019)

Very good shooting.......


----------



## edsland (Nov 9, 2019)

Really cool set


----------



## zombiesniper (Nov 9, 2019)

Excellent set. Image 2 nominated for POTM.


----------



## K9Kirk (Nov 9, 2019)

Awesome set, verrry nice! My Kmart crystal ball tells me that somewhere in there may be Nov.'s potm.


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 9, 2019)

Beautiful set, I was showing these to my wife and even got a "wow!" from her!


----------



## pjaye (Nov 9, 2019)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Flying Panda (Nov 9, 2019)

Awesome captures!   The oppurtunity seeing such a majestic bird so close, all the while having your camera with you, must have been similar to a hunter seeing a large buck and experiencing "buck fever".


----------



## PJM (Nov 9, 2019)

Magnificent shots!


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 9, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Very good shooting.......





edsland said:


> Really cool set



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 9, 2019)

zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set. Image 2 nominated for POTM.


 
Thanks appreciate it


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 9, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Awesome set, verrry nice! My Kmart crystal ball tells me that somewhere in there may be Nov.'s potm.





Jeff G said:


> Beautiful set, I was showing these to my wife and even got a "wow!" from her!





pjaye said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 9, 2019)

Flying Panda said:


> Awesome captures!   The oppurtunity seeing such a majestic bird so close, all the while having your camera with you, must have been similar to a hunter seeing a large buck and experiencing "buck fever".





PJM said:


> Magnificent shots!



Thank you


----------



## willard3 (Nov 12, 2019)

Comida!


----------



## Vic Peek (Nov 12, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful - No. 2 my choice


----------



## LRLala (Nov 12, 2019)

Superb pictures!!


----------

